# Kenpo at the Shaolin Cultural Festival



## vishalshukla (Jun 17, 2013)

The Shaolin Temple Cultural Festival will be held October 8-15 in the Los Angeles Convention Center. http://www.shaolintempleculturalfestival.com/) 
Bob Whites karate Studio has been asked to represent Ed Parker's American Kenpo at the event.    

We will have Kenpo competition on October 12 with divisions for Self Defense, Forms  and Team Demos. In addition, there will be Kenpo demonstrations to  showcase Mr. Parkers art. Mr. White is compiling a "Dream Team", of  American Kenpoists for the demonstrations (also on 10/12). We have commitments from such  great Kenpoists as Paul Dye, Dave Thompson, Anto Parseghian, Andrea  Pfefer Solow, and Mike Pombeiro.  In addition the winning demonstration  team will be on stage that night as part of our team. We will be  representing Ed Parker's American Kenpo and will do the very best  possible. The support of our community would be appreciated.  


More information will be posted on the competition soon. Mr. White and  the team will not receive any money from this event but a percentage  will go to the Royal Family Kids from the tournament. 

Below is a promotional video we put together.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 25, 2013)

Count me in, Mr. White! 
If I can help in any way please let me know! 

Chris


----------

